# Forum General General Discussion  Acceptance on Homosexuality

## iamjames

Acceptance on Homosexuality- is there such a thing in Russia? I guess I could imagine the answer to that on my own. America discriminates towards homosexuality, and many Americans think it is low, and sick. Its only ok if we are at parties and we see two great looking lesbians kissing, that’s only when it is acceptable, which makes the hairs on my neck stand up. It should be one way or the other. What do you think?

----------


## BlackMage

Personally, if I'm at a party, I don't want to see two guys kissing.  I also do not want to see a guy kissing a girl.  Two attractive girls, maybe.

----------


## DDT

So Lizzy, do you want to know what the average Russian guy thinks about this? I mean is that to whom your question is directed? I assume что ты уже знаешь как твои соотечественники подумают об этом!

----------


## basurero

По-моему, сексуальность должна быть частное дело, то есть всякие сексуальные поступки (не включая обътие и держание за руки) должны быть публично запрещены! Я чувствую отвращение когда вижу людей практически занимаясь сеском в парке рядом с моим университетом! До тех пор, пока никому не видно, ты можешь делать все, что заблагорассудится. 
Но если хочешь узнать, что об этом думают русские, то оставь мое мнение без внимания. 
Но насколько мне известно, русское гомосексуальное движение отстает от западных стран. Либо это не так приемлемо в России, либо есть много людей, кому нравится нападать на гомосексуальные демонстрации!  
From what I've seen though, it appears the homosexual movement is lagging behind the West. Either people in general are less accepting of them or there are lots of people who like to go and smash them up at "gay parades".

----------


## Siriusly

Peter Ilych Chaikovsky [one of the greatest composers of music ever; better than any German, English, or British @#%*0^!) was considered to be a homosexual. But of course, homosexuals or "gays" as I prefer to call them, think eveyone who is talented and smart should be gay.
I would guess that Russians generally would not support gay culture to the degree of other Western cultures. Life is hard enough in Russia as it is. If some members of the kolhoz would rather pick daisies instead of potatoes---then a lot of people would starve!!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Wasn't Lincoln gay too?

----------


## iamjames

> So Lizzy, do you want to know what the average Russian guy thinks about this? I mean is that to whom your question is directed? I assume что ты уже знаешь как твои соотечественники подумают об этом!

 Are you saying, that people may think I am gay?

----------


## BlackMage

> Originally Posted by DDT  So Lizzy, do you want to know what the average Russian guy thinks about this? I mean is that to whom your question is directed? I assume что ты уже знаешь как твои соотечественники подумают об этом!   Are you saying, that people may think I am gay?

 No, that's not what he's saying. 
However, I, for one, had not ruled it out.

----------


## Lampada

А когда вернётся сюда наш Татушкин?

----------


## DDT

> Originally Posted by DDT  So Lizzy, do you want to know what the average Russian guy thinks about this? I mean is that to whom your question is directed? I assume что ты уже знаешь как твои соотечественники подумают об этом!   Are you saying, that people may think I am gay?

 Not unless you are a *guy* named Lizzy.

----------


## JJ

Гомосексуалистами, как правило, не рождаются, а становятся. Это болезнь и её надо лечить. В нынешних гомиках меня раздражает выпендрёж, тот же Чайковский стал знаменитым не благодаря своей ж@пе, а благодаря своему творчеству. Так же как Меркури и Элтон Джон, в отличии от Моисеева и массы гомов, которые устраивают лав-парады...

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а почему тогда некоторые животные тоже гомосексуальные?

----------


## gRomoZeka

> а почему тогда некоторые животные тоже гомосексуальные?

 Они не гомосексуальные, они просто готовы заниматься сексом со всем, что движется, включая особей своего пола.   ::

----------


## Bisquit

Ну не знаю, мне моисеев (как исполнитель!) нравится.

----------


## Ramil

I don't mind gays if they express their feelings at home behind a tightly shut door or at special places like gay bars. I don't think that a pair of gays in the street is normal. Children may see them and I don't think that's appropriate. Call me whatever you want but I don't think that homosexuals (no matter gay or lesbian) should be allowed to display their sexual preferrences out in the public. I'm also against gay and lesbian marriages for that matter. Marriage is a union of a man and a woman. Period.  
Every man has rights. Whether he wants to have sex with people of his own gender or with animals or with vegetables or something else - it's entirely up to him providing he does it when nobody sees and doesn't piss off anyone by that. 
Besides, I'm a religious man and I can't see anything in the Bible justifying sexual relationships between people of the same gender. It's a sin and every religion in the world will state that.

----------


## Юрка

> В нынешних гомиках меня раздражает выпендрёж

 А меня выпендрёж раздражает как таковой, сам по себе, и не только у "гомиков". Как будто гетересексуалы скромны по определению.   ::

----------


## scotcher

The poll has no option for "it's none of my business, so I couldn't care either way."

----------


## Vincent Tailors

I don't care about them as long as they keep away from me.

----------


## scotcher

> I don't care about them as long as they keep away from me.

 Have you ever considered _why_ they make you feel uncomfortable?

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Vincent Tailors  I don't care about them as long as they keep away from me.   Have you ever considered _why_ they make you feel uncomfortable?

 Do you want to talk about it?  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Have you ever considered why they make you feel uncomfortable?

 Because they're ugly and repulsive and I cannot bang them and all  :: D brrrrrrrr, If I even could... I'd prefer making love to a cow.

----------


## Ramil

> Have you ever considered why they make you feel uncomfortable?
> 			
> 		  Because they're ugly and repulsive and I cannot bang them and all D brrrrrrrr, If I even could... I'd prefer making love to a cow.

 Or, perhaps, you do want to talk about this  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

:: 
And do you want to talk about me wanting to talk about acceptance of homosexuality?  ::  
Or maybe about you asking me if I want to talk about me wanting to talk about acceptance of homosexuality?

----------


## EmDii

I think you're missing the real problem here: Jupiter's moons! I think they're highly unacceptable and immoral. I certainly don't feel alright when I have to look at the sky every now and then and I see a glimpse of something that might be one of Jupiter's moons. 
I.e. people being homosexuals couldn't affect my life less. I regularly go to sauna (you know, all naked in a hot steam room) with men I know to be gay. I suppose the only difficult situation would be if I fell in love with a lesbian girl. (Which wouldn't really matter, since she wouldn't care about me but as a friend anyway.)

----------


## JJ

> а почему тогда некоторые животные тоже гомосексуальные?

 А в мусульманских странах и на Кавказе кроме гомосексуализма ещё попупулярен секс с животными (т.к. с девушками проблематично, менталитет такой). Как говорится "на безбабье сам раком встанешь"...  ::

----------


## Propp

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  а почему тогда некоторые животные тоже гомосексуальные?   Они не гомосексуальные, они просто готовы заниматься сексом со всем, что движется, включая особей своего пола.

 То же самое я думаю и о людях. Ведь в темноте-то, согласитесь, всё равно кого  ... ээээ... как бы сказать... "оприходовать". Конечно, есть случаи сугубо физиологические, но их мало. А в остальном многое определяется условиями окружения, какими-то психическими особенностями. Но это не значит, что люди, занимающиеся сексом с представителями своего пола -- какие-то особенные и ненормальные. Потому что психических заморочек очень много, самых разных у самых разных людей, может быть вообще у всех, которых, однако, почему-то не считают особо ненормальными. 
Среди множества тех, кто иногда, или чаще всего, или вообще всегда, занимается сексом с представителями своего пола (я предпочел не назвать их здесь "гомосексуалистами", чтобы не вызвать неприятных ассоциаций с манерными геями, которых, кстати даже в своей среде многие ненавидят за убогий навязываемый ими образ-стереотип), очень много совершенно РАЗНЫХ людей, как, например, среди множества "рыжих", "черноглазых", "перенесших в детстве свинку" или тех "у кого фамилия начинается на букву С". 
Я, лично, на своем опыте, знаю очень много "примерных семьянинов", отцов и даже дедушек, которые не прочь сходить "на сторону", причём вовсе не с девушками или женщинами.  
Просто никто об этом не говорит, не принято. Конечно, удобнее сидеть перед телевизором в мужской компании и ругать "пидорасов" и "гей-парад", хотя сам только что из сауны с посещением тёмной комнаты вернулся, или с дачи, где с зятем поразвлекался... 
А кто не знает об этом, сидят и разводятся, как лохи... Или подбирают каких-нибудь малолеток фашиствующих и ведут кого-нибудь громить. Я, например, чуть ли не из первых рук узнал, что один из предводителей одного из "националистических движений" делал у себя на даче и с кем. 
Так что это должно быть сугубо личным делом. Без всякого ажиотажа. Кто начнёт кричать что-то против как с одной, так и с другой стороны, тот дурак. (Как в детской игре). Всё. Вот.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Зачем их защищать? Ну что это за мужики? Хилые сопляки со впалой грудью, одеты как бабы, сережки, колечки, женские манеры. Тьфу. Ни рыба ни мясо. Так намозолили глаза на TV, смотреть противно. Недочеловеки. Еще трансов вспомните. Этих вообще надо закапывать живьем, или на урановые рудники. 
Я ничего не имею против Чайковского, Элтона Джона и им подобных полезных людей до тех пор, пока они не е@ут мне мозги пропагандой своих идей.

----------


## Propp

> Зачем их защищать? Ну что это за мужики? Хилые сопляки со впалой грудью, одеты как бабы, сережки, колечки, женские манеры. Тьфу. Ни рыба ни мясо. Так намозолили глаза на TV, смотреть противно. Недочеловеки. Еще трансов вспомните. Этих вообще надо закапывать живьем, или на урановые рудники. 
> Я ничего не имею против Чайковского, Элтона Джона и им подобных полезных людей до тех пор, пока они не е@ут мне мозги пропагандой своих идей.

 То же самое скажут абсолютное большинство моих знакомых бородатых-усатых "медведей"  :: 
Буквально под каждым словом готовы подписаться.
Хе-хе.

----------


## Lampada

> Гомосексуалистами, как правило, не рождаются, а становятся. Это болезнь и её надо лечить. ...

 Это неправда, ты ошибаешься.  (Позволю себе быть такой же категоричной, как и ты).  Как я понимаю, гомосексуализм, прежде всего, проявляется эмоционально, выражает себя в романтической привязанности, влюблённости к людям того же пола.  Секс, как следствие, так же, как и у гетеросексуалов.  Лично я - 100% гетеро, но обидно за гомосексуалистов, которые абсолютно не виноваты, что им случилось родиться такими, какие они есть.

----------


## Propp

> Это болезнь, и её надо лечить...

 Доктор: Больной, вы страдаете гомосексуализмом?
Пациент: Почему страдаю? Я им наслаждаюсь!!!  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by JJ  Гомосексуалистами, как правило, не рождаются, а становятся. Это болезнь и её надо лечить. ...   Это неправда, ты ошибаешься.  (Позволю себе быть такой же категоричной, как и ты).  Как я понимаю, гомосексуализм, прежде всего, проявляется эмоционально, выражает себя в романтической привязанности, влюблённости к людям того же пола.  Секс, как следствие, так же, как и у гетеросексуалов.  Лично я - 100% гетеро, но обидно за гомосексуалистов, которые абсолютно не виноваты, что им случилось родиться такими, какие они есть.

 Лампада, я с тобой не согласен. Есть ли доказательства в пользу теории о том, что гомосексуальность - врождённый признак?
Я более склонен верить в то, что это приобретённое психическое отклонение.

----------


## ReDSanchous

Не имея никаких научных данных, я тоже склонен полагать, что гомосексуализм - это приобретаемое качество, а не врожденное. Мне лично геи никак жить не мешают. Мое отношение к ним нейтральное. Хотя мне неприятно смотреть на то, как парни целуются и занимаются прочим love-making.  
Согласен также с теми, кто говорил, что среди геев есть очень талантливые люди, такие, как, например, Фреди Меркури или Элтон Джон.

----------


## Basil77

By the way, in the Soviet times homosexuality was the crime, so the majority of gays "worked" as "cocks" at jails. That's exactly the place there they can find a plenty of LOVE!  ::  And I think that was a great policy!   ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

> By the way, in the Soviet times homosexuality was the crime, so the majority of gays "worked" as "cocks" at jails. That's exactly the place there they can find a plety of LOVE!  And I think that was a great policy!

 Have you ever considered that it looked very much like discrimination? Not that I like gays but just because I don't like gays doesn't mean that we, 'normal' people, have the right to put them behind bars, explaining such actions by saying that homosexual people should be sent to prison or some kind of treatment facility to cure their illness.

----------


## Basil77

> Have you ever considered that it looked very much like discrimination? Not that I like gays but just because I don't like gays doesn't mean that we, 'normal' people, have the right to put them behind bars, explaining such actions by saying that homosexual people should be sent to prison or some kind of treatment facility to cure their illness.

 It doesn't look like discrimination, it IS discrimination. Discrimination can be a great thing sometimes! 
А вообще шучу я так. Плевать мне по большому счёту на всяких г*вносексуалистов. Я вообще добрый, белый и пушистый. Ненавижу только расистов и негров.   ::

----------


## Lampada

> Не имея никаких научных данных, я тоже склонен полагать, что гомосексуализм - это приобретаемое качество, а не врожденное. Мне лично геи никак жить не мешают. Мое отношение к ним нейтральное. Хотя мне неприятно смотреть на то, как парни целуются и занимаются прочим love-making. ...

 "Как всё запущено".  Погугли хоть немного. 
А приятно смотреть на то, как целуются и занимаются любовью мужчина и женщина? На экране, чужие люди, за зарплату.   :: 
Я никогда не поверю, что кто-то добровольно решит стать объектом ненависти, насмешек, дискриминации, гонения, непонимания родных.

----------


## Ramil

Я против того, чтобы детям говорили, что гомосексуальность это норма. Это НЕ норма. Геи пусть живут себе и здравствуют, но это не должно быть поводом для какого-то кича (тем более в музыке и кинематографе). Этого не должно быть. 
Если гомосексуалист живет с другим гомосексуалистом и у себя дома устраивают оргии - это нормально и к этому можно относиться терпимо, но когда какой-нибудь п$дор ошивается возле школы и высматривает мальчиков - за это надо на кол сажать.

----------


## Basil77

> Peter Ilych Chaikovsky [one of the greatest composers of music ever; better than any German, English, or British @#%*0^!) was considered to be a homosexual. But of course, homosexuals or "gays" as I prefer to call them, think eveyone who is talented and smart should be gay.
> I would guess that Russians generally would not support gay culture to the degree of other Western cultures. Life is hard enough in Russia as it is. If some members of the kolhoz would rather pick daisies instead of potatoes---then a lot of people would starve!!

 Anton Pavlovich Chehov, so popular on the West, was also considered to be a gay. By the way, your picture of "Russian life" is very funny.  ::   There is a plenty of life-satiated idlers here who infected with Sodom's sin.

----------


## Lampada

> ... Есть ли доказательства в пользу теории о том, что гомосексуальность - врождённый признак?
> Я более склонен верить в то, что это приобретённое психическое отклонение.

 Какие-то исследования проводились, не знаю подробностей. Не думаю, что можно приобрести психические отклонения, если это не наркомания, алкоголизм и т.п.      Вот интересная статья.

----------


## Lampada

> Я против того, чтобы детям говорили, что гомосексуальность это норма. Это НЕ норма. ...

 Норма - это субъективное понятие. Норм может быть много. Просто есть большинство и меньшинство.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Ramil  Я против того, чтобы детям говорили, что гомосексуальность это норма. Это НЕ норма. ...   Норма - это субъективное понятие. Норм может быть много. Просто есть большинство и меньшинство.

 Вот именно - субъективное. И не надо навязывать его.

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Originally Posted by ReDSanchous  Не имея никаких научных данных, я тоже склонен полагать, что гомосексуализм - это приобретаемое качество, а не врожденное. Мне лично геи никак жить не мешают. Мое отношение к ним нейтральное. Хотя мне неприятно смотреть на то, как парни целуются и занимаются прочим love-making. ...   "Как всё запущено".  Погугли хоть немного. 
> А приятно смотреть на то, как целуются и занимаются любовью мужчина и женщина? На экране, чужие люди, за зарплату.  
> Я никогда не поверю, что кто-то добровольно решит стать объектом ненависти, насмешек, дискриминации, гонения, непонимания родных.

 За зарплату - нет. Нет в этом ничего душевного, внутренней любви. 
Если у человека психический недуг, то вполне возможно, что он добровольно решится быть изгнанником среди родных и иных близких людей.

----------


## BlackMage

> I regularly go to sauna (you know, all naked in a hot steam room) with men I know to be gay.

 Here in America we have a strict keep-clothes-on-at-all-costs mentality.    ::

----------


## basurero

I'm no biologist but I find it very difficult to believe homosexuality is some kind of genetic trait. Why? What selective advantage does it offer the human race? Maybe homosexuality used to be some kind of mechanism which reduced aggression between males or something, but it certainly wasn't intended to be as it is today... I guess up untill now it wouldn't really have mattered because homosexuality is only now becoming widespread. Therefore, maybe in the future homosexuals will die out, because they can hardly reproduce? But by then guys will probably have wombs so it doesn't matter!    ::   ::   
Anyway, I've come to the conclusion that with all the war, cannibalism, rape, famine etc that there is in the world, homosexuality is hardly something which warrants so much discussion. It's pretty peaceful and doesn't exactly affect anyone else (unless we get into things like two homosexuals raising a baby....  :: ), so maybe we should worry about more important things?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Я всё же скажу вот что. Геи фактически пропагандируют свои идеи в СМИ. И это может повлиять на легко поддающихся влиянию людей. 
Однако я согласен в некотором роде с Лампадой, что гомосексуализм -- врожденный порок. В защиту этого я бы хотел выдвинуть тот факт, что если человека на мужиков не тянет, его не потянет хоть как, а просмотр гомосексуально направленной порнопродукции будет вызывать у него лишь отвращение.  
Но есть и приобретенная гомосексуальность, и это можно рассматривать как психическое отклонение и подвергать принудительному лечению.

----------


## Propp

> I'm no biologist but I find it very difficult to believe homosexuality is some kind of genetic trait. Why? What selective advantage does it offer the human race? Maybe homosexuality used to be some kind of mechanism which reduced aggression between males or something, but it certainly wasn't intended to be as it is today... I guess up untill now it wouldn't really have mattered because homosexuality is only now becoming widespread. Therefore, maybe in the future homosexuals will die out, because they can hardly reproduce? But by then guys will probably have wombs so it doesn't matter!

 I think TOO many people who are not biologists tend to discuss it lately. I doubt they can provide any serious arguments if they are not familiar with the ethology (behaviour patterns of animals, especially of different small groups of animals within larger group), biology of populations and population genetics, social psychology and such. The best "arguments" they have are some vague ideas from "sacred books", of what they read or heard somewhere, or "I like/don't like it because I like/don't like it"   

> Anyway, I've come to the conclusion that with all the war, cannibalism, rape, famine etc that there is in the world, homosexuality is hardly something which warrants so much discussion. It's pretty peaceful and doesn't exactly affect anyone else (unless we get into things like two homosexuals raising a baby.... ), so maybe we should worry about more important things?

 And I think it's the best conclusion so far.

----------


## DDT

> and doesn't exactly affect anyone else (unless we get into things like two homosexuals raising a baby.... Rolling Eyes), so maybe we should worry about more important things?

 So, by this definition we have plenty of reasons to worry then don't we?

----------


## Lampada

> ...Однако я согласен в некотором роде с Лампадой, что гомосексуализм -- врожденный порок. ...

   ::   Я не сказала и не могла сказать, что это порок. Гомосексуализм не порок и не болезнь. Как я поняла, между стопроцентными гетеросексуалистами и стопроцентными гомосексуалистами есть бесконечное множество людей с различной пропорцией гетеро/гомо и где-то на этой линии находятся бисексуалисты.

----------


## basurero

> and doesn't exactly affect anyone else (unless we get into things like two homosexuals raising a baby.... Rolling Eyes), so maybe we should worry about more important things?
> 			
> 		  So, by this definition we have plenty of reasons to worry then don't we?

 Лол, может быть... Но во всяком случае, они продолжат делать то, что им хочется, несмотря на мнения остального населения. Никто их не сможет останавливать.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Я не сказала и не могла сказать, что это порок

 Поэтому я и написал: в некотором роде  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Я всё же скажу вот что. Геи фактически пропагандируют свои идеи в СМИ. И это может повлиять на легко поддающихся влиянию людей.

 Особенно на молодежь.   

> Однако я согласен в некотором роде с Лампадой, что гомосексуализм -- врожденный порок. В защиту этого я бы хотел выдвинуть тот факт, что если человека на мужиков не тянет, его не потянет хоть как...

 Так вот и весь вопрос - почему его "не тянет". Если это врождённый признак - значит существует ген педерастии. Вряд ли такое возможно.
В большей части, наши сексуальные предпочтения формируются в нашем детстве (за исключением уж совсем клинических случаев, когда врачи дают показания к операции по смене пола - но это не гомосексуальность, а просто ошибка природы).

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Lampada  А приятно смотреть на то, как целуются и занимаются любовью мужчина и женщина? На экране, чужие люди, за зарплату.     За зарплату - нет. Нет в этом ничего душевного, внутренней любви.

 Все актеры работают за деньги. Если речь идет о произведении искусства, при чем тут "за зарплату / не за зарплату"? На экране на это действительно иногда приятно смотреть, когда это талантливо сделано и художественно оправдано (что бывает не так уж часто).

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> На экране на это действительно иногда приятно смотреть, когда это талантливо сделано и художественно оправдано (что бывает не так уж часто).

 Приятно смотреть на эротику (и то далеко не всю). В последнее время на экране в плейбое мелькают эти угребищные блондиночные куклы, ничего, кроме отвращения не вызывающие. 
Вот например Ариа Джованни рулит. 
А порнуха -- как бы не была снята, всегда останется лишь порнухой.

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Originally Posted by ReDSanchous        Originally Posted by Lampada  А приятно смотреть на то, как целуются и занимаются любовью мужчина и женщина? На экране, чужие люди, за зарплату.     За зарплату - нет. Нет в этом ничего душевного, внутренней любви.   Все актеры работают за деньги. Если речь идет о произведении искусства, при чем тут "за зарплату / не за зарплату"? На экране на это действительно иногда приятно смотреть, когда это талантливо сделано и художественно оправдано (что бывает не так уж часто).

 Надо тогда провести различие между эротикой и порнографией, как это уже вобщем-то и было сделано. Эротику, действительно, намного приятней смотреть, чем порнографию. По поводу зарплаты, не считаю, что порнофильмы - это произведения искусства, но денег за это дело иногда много дают. Да и среди эротики много фальши.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Так вот и весь вопрос - почему его "не тянет". Если это врождённый признак - значит существует ген педерастии. Вряд ли такое возможно.

 Некторые ученые полагают, что гомосексуальность заложена генетически. Ссылок дать не могу, но поройтесь в инете, наверняка найдете кучу статей. 
В таком случае верно, что это не болезнь и не развращенность, лечить бесполезно, наказывать негуманно. 
Но тут стоит учесть, что 100-процентных гомосексуалистов, которые действительно с детства проявляли интерес к лицам своего пола, очень мало. И они теряются в толпе тех, кто делает это из любопытства или потому что это модно. 
Читала недавно LJ какого-то парнишки из Америки, где аршинными буквами выделена фраза: "Ровно год назад я открыл свою ориентацию" (нетрадиционную, в смысле). Пацану 16 лет. Спрашивается, какую он мог открыть ориентацию, когда ему элементарно не с чем было сравнивать. Вот это как раз (с вероятностью 99%) вредное влияние СМИ и борьбы за права гомосексуалистов, которая придает им ореол романтических мученников и свободомыслящих людей.

----------


## Ramil

Происходить может так:
Мальчик (или девочка) в начале периода полового созревания начинает испытывать все положенные этому возрасту комплексы. 
Смотрит телек и думает - может у меня ориентация другая? Начинает копаться в себе, находить и притягиват за уши факты, по его (или её) мнению подтверждающие эту теорию. 
У молодых людей всегда существует стремление быть в центре внимания - показать свою социальную значимость. От этого и неформальная одежда и внешний вид, эпатаж и наглость (чтобы не быть как все, однако не понимая, что поступая так, как раз и становишься похожим как две капли воды на всех остальных людей твоего возраста). Молодыми людьми движет стремление обратить на себя внимание. Гомосексуализм (для обоих полов) в данном случае - одно из средств для достижения данной цели. А порой - и способ бегства от проблем и комплексов во взаимоотношениях с противоположным полом. Вместо того, чтобы помочь человеку разобраться в себе, взрослые и зрелые люди говорят - это нормально, бывает - ничего страшного.  
Затем он може найти "товарища по несчастью" - и вуаля - ещё один человек "открыл свою ориентацию". А вот если бы по телевизору пропагандировались бы нормальные здоровые отношения между мужчиной и женщиной, если бы не происходило глобального опедриливания СМИ и масскультуры, если бы тогда бы и гомосексуальных наклонностей у подростков открывалось бы гораздо меньше.  
Впрочем, это моё личное мнение. Никому не навязываю. 
Почему гетеросексуалы не проводят маршей по центральным улицам города и фестивалей? Если ты гомосексуал - занимайся своим делом дома, чтобы никто не видел. Как можно отдать ребёнка на воспитание двум гомосексуалистам? Чему он может научиться от них? Взаимоотношения в семье у людей строятся по примерам своих родителей. Мужчины проецируют на себя поведение своих отцов, женщины - своих матерей. Что о нормальной здоровой семье может узнать ребёнок с родителями-гомосексуалистами?

----------


## Юрка

> What do you think?

 Отношение к гомосексуализму, как к элементу частной жизни - терпимое.
Отношение к гомосексуализму (и к гомофобству), как к элементу общественной или политической жизни - отрицательное.

----------


## EmDii

> Originally Posted by EmDii  I regularly go to sauna (you know, all naked in a hot steam room) with men I know to be gay.   Here in America we have a strict keep-clothes-on-at-all-costs mentality.

 Yeah, I know. Been there. I lived in Indiana for four months as an exchange student.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Приятно смотреть на эротику (и то далеко не всю). В последнее время на экране в плейбое мелькают эти угребищные блондиночные куклы, ничего, кроме отвращения не вызывающие. 
> Вот например Ариа Джованни рулит. 
> А порнуха -- как бы не была снята, всегда останется лишь порнухой.

  

> Надо тогда провести различие между эротикой и порнографией, как это уже вобщем-то и было сделано. Эротику, действительно, намного приятней смотреть, чем порнографию. По поводу зарплаты, не считаю, что порнофильмы - это произведения искусства, но денег за это дело иногда много дают. Да и среди эротики много фальши.

 Ребята, я, честно говоря, не имела в виду ни эротику, ни порнографию, я просто имела в виду кино как искусство и взаимоотношения актеров и их героев на экране.   :: 
В большом кино тоже иногда целуются   ::

----------


## basurero

Я ходил по некоторым ссылкам и почитал несколько статей, и мне кажется, что большинство ученых считают, что развитие гомосексуализма зависит и от воспитания и от генетического состава (но влияние воспитания вообще более важное), хотя окончательных данных нет, ни за, ни против... Но надо принимать во внимание, что это аналогично другим расстройствам, к примеру, шизофрения. Считается, что некоторые люди более склонные к шизофрении, чем другие, но выражение этого генетического потенциала зависит от окружения, в котором они выросли. Почему, в таком случае, шизофрения считается пороком в отличие от гомосексуализма? Совсем нормально, если ты страдаешь от шизофрении, но все признаются в том, что это расстройство. Общество должно оказывать понимание и помощь тем, кто страдает от этих проблем. Однако, мы не должны ни в коем случае продвигать (encourage) мнение, что гомосексуализм не расстройство. Никто не хочет такого по отношению к шизофрении.... 
Во всяком случае, я уже дал мое мнение. На самом деле, это все мне по барабану. Гомосексуалисты делают то, что хочется, и их не интересует мое мнение, но сейчас мне скучно  ::  Я просто "адвокат дьявола"....

----------


## Lampada

> Я походил по некоторым ссылкам и почитал несколько статей, и мне кажется, что большинство ученых считают, что развитие гомосексуализма зависит и от воспитания и от генетического состава (но влияние воспитания вообще более важное), хотя окончательных данных нет, ни за, ни против... "...

 Я рада, что решил сказать "мне кажется", потому что мне не кажется, что ты ошибаешься. Ну да ладно, в этой теме каждый остаётся при своём мнении.
Твой русский меня восхищает.   ::

----------


## sperk

Есть голубой пингвины, бараны, обезьяны и дельфины. Почему бы нет людей?

----------


## DDT

Sorry Sperk but there are no poofta penguins...........maybe just some cold penguins but no poofta penguins! Got it? 
Anyway penguins don't have sex.

----------


## adoc

I am all for male homosexuality as it takes all the pretty boys outta competition.  Lesbians should, as pilots say, suck it up and turn bi.  Definitely bi. Penguins and dolphins could go either way, that doesn't concern me.

----------


## iamjames

> The poll has no option for "it's none of my business, so I couldn't care either way."

 I tried to make one but it didn't let me... Sorry. 
Oh, I am not a guy named LIZ NOT LIZZY I am female, and I am not gay. Just letting you know.

----------


## iamjames

> Originally Posted by Basil77  By the way, in the Soviet times homosexuality was the crime, so the majority of gays "worked" as "cocks" at jails. That's exactly the place there they can find a plety of LOVE!  And I think that was a great policy!     Have you ever considered that it looked very much like discrimination? Not that I like gays but just because I don't like gays doesn't mean that we, 'normal' people, have the right to put them behind bars, explaining such actions by saying that homosexual people should be sent to prison or some kind of treatment facility to cure their illness.

 I absolutly agree... See, just beacuse I think being gay is wrong and immoral, but I dont believe it is ok to discriminate towards them. I think any type of discrimination is wrong. Just because its wrong does not mean it is ok for you to be wrong by exchanging harsh words... What ever happened to love thy neighbor?
By the way, this was not directed towards you... I was just venting towards the "normal" people.

----------


## iamjames

> Originally Posted by ReDSanchous  Have you ever considered that it looked very much like discrimination? Not that I like gays but just because I don't like gays doesn't mean that we, 'normal' people, have the right to put them behind bars, explaining such actions by saying that homosexual people should be sent to prison or some kind of treatment facility to cure their illness.   It doesn't look like discrimination, it IS discrimination. Discrimination can be a great thing sometimes! 
> А вообще шучу я так. Плевать мне по большому счёту на всяких г*вносексуалистов. Я вообще добрый, белый и пушистый. Ненавижу только расистов и негров.

 Do you know how sick that makes me feel to hear that discrimination is ok? THATS PATHETIC!

----------


## iamjames

> Anyway, I've come to the conclusion that with all the war, cannibalism, rape, famine etc that there is in the world, homosexuality is hardly something which warrants so much discussion. It's pretty peaceful and doesn't exactly affect anyone else (unless we get into things like two homosexuals raising a baby.... ), so maybe we should worry about more important things?

 Not to sound nieve, but is there cannibalism in the world? And I do agree in a way, I just wanted to ask what people thought.

----------


## iamjames

> Anyway penguins don't have sex.

 Then how do they have baby pengiuns?  ::   Huh? Yeah, thats what I thought...  Sorry I shouldn't have jumped into this conversation, I skipped all of the posts that were in Russian, because it takes me forever to translate... I am not that good... But if there was some inside joke, I missed it.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Not to sound nieve, but is there cannibalism in the world?

 Heaps of  :: ))))
Even in Frisco there is (or was?) a sect with some khm... cannibalism-dedicated rituals, eating human internals... all that stuff. I watched a film about them.

----------


## charlestonian

Back to queers: 
If God wanted queers, he would've created Adam and Steve, and not Adam and Eve  ::  
God does not like queers.

----------


## Ramil

> Back to queers: 
> If God wanted queers, he would've created Adam and Steve, and not Adam and Eve  
> God does not like queers.

 Yeah, and don't forget Sodom and Gomorrah.
A direct indication in the Bible about what God thinks on that matter.

----------


## basurero

> Not to sound nieve, but is there cannibalism in the world?

 Cannnibalism is everywhere! I heard about this dude.... his grandmother never really was cremated..... those were just wood ashes..... Maybe it's false, but it's totally believable  ::     

> Yeah, and don't forget Sodom and Gomorrah.
> A direct indication in the Bible about what God thinks on that matter.

 I thought God loves everybody regardless of their faults, ie with the hope they will repent or if not go to hell when they die as punishment. How does he justify the destruction of 2 cities?

----------


## ReDSanchous

> I thought God loves everybody regardless of their faults, ie with the hope they will repent or if not go to hell when they die as punishment. How does he justify the destruction of 2 cities?

 That's right. Still, is it clear from the Bible what God thinks about homosexuality? On present showing, I'd say no.

----------


## Lampada

> Back to queers:
> If God wanted queers, he would've created Adam and Steve, and not Adam and Eve  
> God does not like queers.

 "...*How many orphans are there in the world? –*  _Some estimates put the number of orphans at 50 million while other estimates put the number as high as 200 million. ... " _   http://lifelineofhope.org/lifelineofhope/faq.html 
Back to homophobes: 
Может быть, гомосексуализм и существует в природе, чтобы помочь растить сирот, которые никому не нужны? Известно, что из детей, которые вырастают без родительской любви, без счастливого детства, образуются взрослые с различными эмоциональными проблемами.

----------


## Оля

> Известно, что из детей, которые вырастают без родительской любви, без счастливого детства, образуются взрослые с различными эмоциональными проблемами.

 А в _такой_ семье у них будет нормальное, счастливое детство?

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77  Discrimination can be a great thing sometimes! 
> А вообще шучу я так. Плевать мне по большому счёту на всяких г*вносексуалистов. Я вообще добрый, белый и пушистый. Ненавижу только расистов и негров.     Do you know how sick that makes me feel to hear that discrimination is ok? THATS PATHETIC!

 Since you don't speak Russian, you didn't read my last reply. I wasn't talking seriously, It was just a joke, may be unsuccessful.
Really I simply don't care about gays until they advance their homosexuality for show. I am not being too happy, than my 4-years-old son ask me a question like this after watching TV: "Dad, why this man is so funny?"  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Известно, что из детей, которые вырастают без родительской любви, без счастливого детства, образуются взрослые с различными эмоциональными проблемами.   А в _такой_ семье у них будет нормальное, счастливое детство?

  Гораздо б*о*льшая вероятность, что да.  Я уверена, что для выброшенных из жизни сирот, это бы был очень хороший выход из положения и, скорее всего, единственный шанс на нормальное, счастливое детство.

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Lampada  Известно, что из детей, которые вырастают без родительской любви, без счастливого детства, образуются взрослые с различными эмоциональными проблемами.   А в _такой_ семье у них будет нормальное, счастливое детство?    Гораздо б*о*льшая вероятность, что да.  Я уверена, что для выброшенных из жизни сирот, это бы был очень хороший выход из положения и, скорее всего, единственный шанс на нормальное, счастливое детство.

 И гораздо б*о*льшая вероятность того, что они вырастут извращенцами.  ::

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Lampada  Известно, что из детей, которые вырастают без родительской любви, без счастливого детства, образуются взрослые с различными эмоциональными проблемами.   А в _такой_ семье у них будет нормальное, счастливое детство?    Гораздо б*о*льшая вероятность, что да.  Я уверена, что для выброшенных из жизни сирот, это бы был очень хороший выход из положения и, скорее всего, единственный шанс на нормальное, счастливое детство.   И гораздо б*о*льшая вероятность того, что они вырастут извращенцами.

 Это практикой не подтверждается. Кстати, у каждого свои представления об извращённости.  Какие у тебя есть предложения для создания счастливого детства для сирот?  Я согласна, что "мама и папа" - это самый лучший вариант.

----------


## Basil77

> Какие у тебя есть предложения для создания счастливого детства для сирот?

 Ввести уголовную ответственность за отказ от детей и пренебрежение воспитанием. А вот план нашего доблестного Зурабова: http://www.kp.ru/daily/23825/61263/

----------


## Basil77

> Я согласна, что "мама и папа" - это самый лучший вариант.

 Это единственно допустимый вариант. На худой конец, только "мама" или только "папа". Никаких "папа и папа" или "мама и мама" допускать ни в коем случае нельзя.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Папа и папа/мама и мама -- первый шаг к крушению цивилизации. 
Вспомните римскую империю.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Я согласна, что "мама и папа" - это самый лучший вариант.   Это единственно допустимый вариант. На худой конец, только "мама" или только "папа". Никаких "папа и папа" или "мама и мама" допускать ни в коем случае нельзя.

 К сожалению, то, на чём ты настаиваешь, явно не работает.  Для этого существуют какие объективные причины. 
 Может быть, это не для всех очевидный факт, но на самом деле, большинство гомосексуалиствов - обыкновенные, нормальные, хорошие люди, точно также, как и большинство гетеросексуалистов.  Для меня главное, что они создают хорошие семьи и *хотят* быть приёмными родителями.

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77        Originally Posted by Lampada  Я согласна, что "мама и папа" - это самый лучший вариант.   Это единственно допустимый вариант. На худой конец, только "мама" или только "папа". Никаких "папа и папа" или "мама и мама" допускать ни в коем случае нельзя.   К сожалению, то, на чём ты настаиваешь, явно не работает.   А _насильно мил не будешь._

 Вообще не понял, о чём ты.  ::    

> Может быть, это не для всех очевидный факт, но на самом деле, большинство гомосексуалиствов - обыкновенные, нормальные, хорошие люди, точно также, как и большинство гетеросексуалистов.  Для меня главное, что они создают хорошие семьи и *хотят* быть приёмными родителями.

 Пусть они хоть сто раз замечательные и добрые, но доверять им воспитание детей нельзя. Такой ребёнок вырастет с убеждением, что гомосексуализм это нормально, скорее даже более нормально, чем обычная семья. Плюс представь как над ним будут издеваться в школе и в любом коллективе. Я бы отказался от такого "счастья".

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Для меня главное, что они создают хорошие семьи и хотят быть приёмными родителями.

 Но не папа+папа же!
Пусть женятся на женщине, заводят детей, усыновляют на худой конец. При этом будучи скрытыми гомами.   

> Пусть они хоть сто раз замечательные и добрые, но доверять им воспитание детей нельзя. Такой ребёнок вырастет с убеждением, что гомосексуализм это нормально, скорее даже более нормально, чем обычная семья. Плюс представь как над ним будут издеваться в школе и в любом коллективе. Я бы отказался от такого "счастья".

 ППКС.

----------


## Basil77

> ППКС.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  К сожалению, то, на чём ты настаиваешь, явно не работает.   А _насильно мил не будешь._    Вообще не понял, о чём ты.  
> Пусть они хоть сто раз замечательные и добрые, но доверять им воспитание детей нельзя. Такой ребёнок вырастет с убеждением, что гомосексуализм это нормально, скорее даже более нормально, чем обычная семья. Плюс представь как над ним будут издеваться в школе и в любом коллективе. Я бы отказался от такого "счастья".

 "Насильно мил не будешь" было по поводу патронатного воспитания. 
 "_Но все-таки основное внимание мы уделим развитию системы патронатного воспитания (когда ребенок воспитывается в семье, а его патронатный родитель числится сотрудником детдома и получает зарплату_)."

----------


## Basil77

> "Насильно мил не будешь" было по поводу патронатного воспитания. 
>  "_Но все-таки основное внимание мы уделим развитию системы патронатного воспитания (когда ребенок воспитывается в семье, а его патронатный родитель числится сотрудником детдома и получает зарплату_)."

 Я вовсе не настаиваю на такой схеме. Более того, я считаю этот план утопией. Я просто привёл его как одно из мнений по этой проблеме. Свои предложения по поводу уменьшения количества сирот я привёл выше. 99% сирот в России производят на свет маргиналы. Если они будут знать, что за отказ от ребёнка или лишение родительских прав можно угодить в тюрьму, то, имхо, будут немного поосмотрительнее и престанут плодить сирот.

----------


## Lampada

> ... 99% сирот в России производят на свет маргиналы. Если они будут знать, что за отказ от ребёнка или лишение родительских прав можно угодить в тюрьму, то, имхо, будут немного поосмотрительнее и престанут плодить сирот.

 Этого не будет, потому что этого не может быть никогда.   ::   Всех плохих родителей в тюрьму, а их детей куда?

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Basil77  ... 99% сирот в России производят на свет маргиналы. Если они будут знать, что за отказ от ребёнка или лишение родительских прав можно угодить в тюрьму, то, имхо, будут немного поосмотрительнее и престанут плодить сирот.   Этого не будет, потому что этого не может быть никогда.    Всех плохих родителей в тюрьму, а их детей куда?

 В таких случаях детей, конечно, в приют или в приёмные семьи. Только я считаю, что с введением уголовной ответственности количество таких случаев резко сократится. Почему, если украсть батон хлеба из булочной, загремишь на нары, а если родить и бросить рёбенка, что я считаю с моральной точки зрения гораздо б*о*льшим преступлением, то никакой ответственности за это такие, с позволения сказать, "родители" не несут?  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Yeah, and don't forget Sodom and Gomorrah.
> A direct indication in the Bible about what God thinks on that matter.
> 			
> 		  I thought God loves everybody regardless of their faults, ie with the hope they will repent or if not go to hell when they die as punishment. How does he justify the destruction of 2 cities?

 Peoples' sins. Jesus had not appeared by that time yet. 
Nevertheless, it IS considered to be a sin by every church.

----------


## Ramil

> Back to homophobes: 
> Может быть, гомосексуализм и существует в природе, чтобы помочь растить сирот, которые никому не нужны? Известно, что из детей, которые вырастают без родительской любви, без счастливого детства, образуются взрослые с различными эмоциональными проблемами.

 Лампада, ты сама то веришь в то, что пишешь? Все голубые в мире спят и видят, как бы им усыновить ребёнка...
Исполняют свою божественную миссию.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Lampada  Известно, что из детей, которые вырастают без родительской любви, без счастливого детства, образуются взрослые с различными эмоциональными проблемами.   А в _такой_ семье у них будет нормальное, счастливое детство?    Гораздо б*о*льшая вероятность, что да.  Я уверена, что для выброшенных из жизни сирот, это бы был очень хороший выход из положения и, скорее всего, единственный шанс на нормальное, счастливое детство.

 Чему такие "родители" могут научить?
О семье, о взаимоотношениях полов, об отношениях мужчины и женщины? Может, лучше пусть воспитываются в детских домах нормальными людьми? 
К тому же на свете не меньше нормальных гетеросексуальных пар, не могущих по тем или иным причинам иметь детей. Они, мне кажется, будут более достойными родителями для детей-сирот.
А то, что ребёнок вырастет с комплексами (хотя бы из-за того, что будут дразнить дургие дети) - это факт. И то, что ребёнок будет страдать, от того что "папа и папа" не такие как все, и скорее может проявить гомосексуальные наклонности "по образу и подобию своих родителей". 
А зачем создавать благоприятствующие условия для роста числа людей с гомосексуальными наклонностями?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Вот вам история, которую моя мама говорила мне вчера (совершенно случайно). Надеюсь, что мама не врёт: 
Её знакомый - гей и женился на мальчиком (можно в Норвегии). Через время он изменил своего супругу и спал с женщиной. У неё родился ребёнок, но так как она наркоманка, этот гей борился в судах и выиграл опеку для ребёнка. Его супруг простил его и теперь снова живут вместе... с ребёнком... его собственный ребёнок. Не имеет права?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Вот вам история, которую моя мама рассказала мне вчера (совершенно случайно). Надеюсь, что мама не врёт: 
> Её знакомый - гей и женился на мальчике (можно в Норвегии). Через *некоторое* время он изменил своему супругу и переспал с женщиной. У неё родился ребёнок, но так как она наркоманка, этот гей боролся в судах и выиграл опеку для ребёнка. Его супруг простил его и теперь снова живут вместе... с ребёнком... его собственный ребёнок. Не имеет права?

 Имеет. Но это антисоциально. Я не знаю, кем вырастит этот ребенок и боюсь загадывать. Если папа будет скрывать свою ориентацию от него и не портить ему психику, то может быть и нормально.

----------


## Basil77

> Вот вам история, которую моя мама говорила мне вчера (совершенно случайно). Надеюсь, что мама не врёт: 
> Её знакомый - гей и женился на мальчиком (можно в Норвегии). Через время он изменил своего супругу и спал с женщиной. У неё родился ребёнок, но так как она наркоманка, этот гей борился в судах и выиграл опеку для ребёнка. Его супруг простил его и теперь снова живут вместе... с ребёнком... его собственный ребёнок. Не имеет права?

 Таких надо лишать родительских прав. Одно из двух - либо воспитывай ребёнка, либо живи с мужиком. Я не знаю, что для ребёнка хуже: мать-наркоманка или отец-пидор. Оба случая мне кажутся кошмаром!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Имеет. Но это антисоциально. Я не знаю, кем вырастит этот ребенок и боюсь загадывать. Если папа будет скрывать свою ориентацию от него и не портить ему психику, то может быть и нормально.

 Врядь ли удасться скрывать свою ориетацию когда живет с мужиком...   

> Таких надо лишать родительских прав. Одно из двух - либо воспитывай ребёнка, либо живи с мужиком. Я не знаю, что для ребёнка хуже: мать-наркоманка или отец-пидор.

 ну почему гей родитель должен быть плохым? Я бы предпочитал вырасти с родителями - гейчиками, чем с родителями, которые бьют меня например...

----------


## Ramil

::  Гейчики тоже могут бить...

----------


## Lampada

> Вряд_ ли удасться скрывать свою ориентацию, когда живет с мужиком...  Ну почему гей-родитель должен быть плохим родителем? Я бы предпочёл вырасти с родителями - гейчиками, чем с родителями, которые бы меня били, например...

 Я бы тоже.  Это несравненно лучше, чем быть бездомным, всеми обижаемым, наркоманом или проданным в проституцию.  Здесь показывали фильм про русских детей, живущих в канализации.  А то, что в школе дразнили бы, так это из-за разных гомофобов, которые не знают, что к чему.

----------


## Lampada

> Гейчики тоже могут бить...

 Вряд ли.  По какой-то непонятной причине большинство геев - люди чувствительные, с тонкой эмоциональной организацией.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Оля        Originally Posted by Lampada  Известно, что из детей, которые вырастают без родительской любви, без счастливого детства, образуются взрослые с различными эмоциональными проблемами.   А в _такой_ семье у них будет нормальное, счастливое детство?    Гораздо б*о*льшая вероятность, что да.  Я уверена, что для выброшенных из жизни сирот, это бы был очень хороший выход из положения и, скорее всего, единственный шанс на нормальное, счастливое детство.

 Нет, я с тобой тоже несогласна. Ты только подумай, как они будут зажиматься при вопросе, кто у них родители. Из детдома все-таки есть возможность выйти психически нормальным человеком. И главное - ничего ни от кого не надо скрывать и ничего не надо стесняться.
В остальном согласна с тем, что писали выше Ramil, Vincent Tailors и Basil77.

----------


## Оля

> Originally Posted by Ramil   Гейчики тоже могут бить...   Вряд ли.  По какой-то непонятной причине большинство геев - люди чувствительные, с тонкой эмоциональной организацией.

 А женщины тоже вроде люди чувствительные, с тонкой эмоциональной организацией. Но думаешь, матери не бьют детей? Бьют еще как.

----------


## Ramil

> Originally Posted by kalinka_vinnie  Вряд_ ли удасться скрывать свою ориентацию, когда живет с мужиком...  Ну почему гей-родитель должен быть плохим родителем? Я бы предпочёл вырасти с родителями - гейчиками, чем с родителями, которые бы меня били, например...   Я бы тоже.  Это несравненно лучше, чем быть бездомным, всеми обижаемым, наркоманом или проданным в проституцию.  Здесь показывали фильм про русских детей, живущих в канализации.  А то, что в школе дразнили бы, так это из-за разных гомофобов, которые не знают, что к чему.

 Да не возьмут бездомного. Просто его для этого сначала поймать надо...
Гомофобы, не гомофобы, а дразнить будут.
Так что конечный результат - тот же. И в канализацию "молодая пара" за детьми не полезет.  
Кстати, дети-наркоманы встречаются и у вполне благополучных родителей. (Сплошь и рядом).  
Складывается впечатление, что кроме голубых больше некому детей усыновлять.

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada  Back to homophobes: 
> Может быть, гомосексуализм и существует в природе, чтобы помочь растить сирот, которые никому не нужны? Известно, что из детей, которые вырастают без родительской любви, без счастливого детства, образуются взрослые с различными эмоциональными проблемами.   Лампада, ты сама то веришь в то, что пишешь? Все голубые в мире спят и видят, как бы им усыновить ребёнка...
> Исполняют свою божественную миссию.

 Да, верю, потому что это естественно хотеть детей и потому что знаю, что идёт борьба за право геев на усыновление детей.

----------


## Оля

> Её знакомый - гей и женился на парне (это можно в Норвегии).

----------


## Lampada

> Originally Posted by Lampada        Originally Posted by Ramil   Гейчики тоже могут бить...   Вряд ли.  По какой-то непонятной причине большинство геев - люди чувствительные, с тонкой эмоциональной организацией.   А женщины тоже вроде люди чувствительные, с тонкой эмоциональной организацией. Но думаешь, матери не бьют детей? Бьют еще как.

 По крайней мере, у геев не могут появиться незапланированные, нежеланные дети.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Вот вам история, которую моя мама говорила мне вчера (совершенно случайно). Надеюсь, что мама не врёт: 
> Её знакомый - гей и женился на мальчиком (можно в Норвегии). Через время он изменил своего супругу и спал с женщиной. У неё родился ребёнок, но так как она наркоманка, этот гей борился в судах и выиграл опеку для ребёнка. Его супруг простил его и теперь снова живут вместе... с ребёнком... его собственный ребёнок. Не имеет права?

 Имеет. И думаю, геи могут вырастить счастливого нормального ребенка традиционной ориентации. Но труда и такта для этого им придется приложить намного больше, чем "традиционной" семье.
Поэтому в каждом конкретном случае усыновления нужно тщательно взвешивать все за и против. 
А если бы мне пришлось выбирать, где расти - в семье геев или в детском доме, то я бы выбрала геев, по любому.   ::  (Конечно, подразумевается, что во всех остальных отношениях они вменяемые ответственные люди).

----------


## basurero

> По крайней мере, у геев не могут появиться незапланированные, нежеланные дети.

 Да, но вместо этого, появится СПИД.  
Из многих сирот получаются нормальные, хорошие люди. Из геев это тоже возможно (хотя в этом случае, я думаю, что это произойдет намного реже) но что станет с обществом? Везде будут мужчины, одевшиеся как женщины. Это не только повлияет на детей этих геев, но еще и на чужих детей.    

> Имеет. И думаю, геи могут вырастить счастливого нормального ребенка традиционной ориентации. Но труда и такта для этого им придется приложить намного больше, чем "традиционной" семье.
> Поэтому в каждом конкретном случае усыновления нужно тщательно взвешивать все за и против.

 Ты что, думаешь что геи-родители хотели бы, что свои дети были гетеросексуалистами? Они не приложат никаких усилий к тому, чтобы убеждаться в том, чтобы из своих детей не получались гомосексуалисты, потому что по своим мнениям, это совсем нормально!

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Ты что, думаешь что геи-родители хотели бы, что свои дети были гетеросексуалистами? Они не приложат никаких усилий к тому, чтобы убеждаться в том, чтобы из своих детей не получались гомосексуалисты, потому что по своим мнениям, это совсем нормально!

 А это как сравнительно с родителями - не гейчиками? Убеждаются, чтобы их детей не были гейчики? Думаю, что у гейчикев есть более нормально взгляд на жизнь. Будь таким как хочешь, а не кем, что тебе говорят. 
Конечно - это всё СКВЕРНО. Обсуждаем о чем-то, о которых мы ничего не знаем! Всё это просто догадка. Мы хотим лишить правы у людей, потому что мы не понимаем их и не знаем как они будут родителей. Я думаю, может найтись хороших геев-родителей,  и очень плохих. Все примеры надо смотреть самостоятельно и нельзя делать обобщение. Именно поэтому не надо лишить у какой-то группы их правы, а лишить только у тех, которые вредить других. Быть геем, как мне известно, совершенно легально.

----------


## Оля

> А женщины тоже вроде люди чувствительные, с тонкой эмоциональной организацией. Но думаешь, матери не бьют детей? Бьют еще как.
> 			
> 		  По крайней мере, у геев не могут появиться незапланированные, нежеланные дети.

 Lampada, ответственно заявляю - запланированных, желанных детей ТОЖЕ БЬЮТ. Это зависит не от того, желанные они или нет, а от общего культурного развития родителей. Часто детей бьют, и искренне считают, что делают это для их же пользы!

----------


## Юрка

> Может быть, гомосексуализм и существует в природе, чтобы помочь растить сирот, которые никому не нужны?

 Что бы дискуссия приобрела научный характер нужно изучить природу явления:
- каков процент голубых и розовых у животных и у людей ?
- зависит ли данный процент от генов ?
- зависит ли данный процент от социума ?
- стабилен ли данный процент или имеет динамику ?
- есть ли гомофобия у животных ?
- участвуют ли животные-гомосексуалы в воспитании детёнышей ?
И т. д.
А потом можно будет рассуждать что такое хорошо и что такое плохо.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Гомосексуализм -- это противоречие природе. То есть взаимоотношение полов -- это естественный закон, и идти против него -- значит идти против человечества.  Гомосексуализм хорошо бы объявить уголовным преступлением (как это было когда-то в СССР). 
Лезбиянство я не считаю за противоречие природе, так как там отсутствует половой акт.

----------


## Оля

> Лезбиянство я не считаю за противоречие природе, так как там отсутствует половой акт.

 Странный, мягко говоря, критерий. 
Мужчинам труднее почувствовать отвращение к "розовой" любви, чем женщинам, и это понятно.
Мне вот лесбиянки более противны, чем гомосексуалисты, и это тоже понятно, потому что я лучше пойму человека, который любит мужчину, а не женщину. 
Поэтому давайте не будем судить, кто из приверженцев однополой любви "извращённее", - и то, и другое одинаково непонятно (или одинаково понятно, кому как).

----------


## Юрка

> Гомосексуализм -- это противоречие природе. То есть взаимоотношение полов -- это естественный закон, и идти против него -- значит идти против человечества.

 Всё не так. Исторически первым в природе возник бесполый способ размножения. Разделение на два пола возникло как результат эволюции, как более прогрессивный способ. Почему не все дружно перешли на гетеро - люди пока не понимают. А раз не понимают - не стоит делать жёсткие выводы. Вот недавно расшифровали геном человека. Пусть учёные поищут. Может чего и найдут.

----------


## Ramil

> Гомосексуализм -- это противоречие природе. То есть взаимоотношение полов -- это естественный закон, и идти против него -- значит идти против человечества.  Гомосексуализм хорошо бы объявить уголовным преступлением (как это было когда-то в СССР). 
> Лезбиянство я не считаю за противоречие природе, так как там отсутствует половой акт.

 Давайте "до кучи" заодно определимся, что называть половым актом.
Моё мнение (вне зависимости от пола) сексуальное влечение к лицам своего же пола (гомосексуализм - причём здесь это относится как к мужчинам так и к женщинам) является формой расстройства психики, вызванного психологической травмой, перенесённой в детстве. 
И лезбиянство здесь - тот же гомосексуализм (сам термин не привязан к полу человека). Кстати, к геям я отношусь гораздо более терпимо, чем к лезбиянкам. (Но это опять же - сугубо моё отношение к проблеме). 
При этом, те лица, кто генетически предрасположен к лицам своего же пола гомосексуалами, как таковыми, не являются. Этих надо относить к транссексуалам - т.е. лицам, которым показана операция по перемене пола. С гомосексуальностью здесь нет ничего общего. 
Опять же - всё написанное есть ИМХО (Имею Мнение - Хрен Оспоришь  :: )

----------


## Ramil

[quote=Юрка] 

> Гомосексуализм -- это противоречие природе. То есть взаимоотношение полов -- это естественный закон, и идти против него -- значит идти против человечества.

 Всё не так. Исторически первым в природе возник бесполый способ размножения. Разделение на два пола возникло как результат эволюции, как более прогрессивный способ. Почему не все дружно перешли на гетеро - люди пока не понимают. А раз не понимают - не стоит делать жёсткие выводы. Вот недавно расшифровали геном человека. Пусть учёные поищут. Может чего и найдут.[/quote:9et2kh00]   ::  Тогда ещё веселее - гомосексуализм - тупиковая ветвь эволюции. Вырожденцы, обречённые на вымирание самой природой.

----------


## iamjames

> Originally Posted by iamjames        Originally Posted by Basil77  Discrimination can be a great thing sometimes! 
> А вообще шучу я так. Плевать мне по большому счёту на всяких г*вносексуалистов. Я вообще добрый, белый и пушистый. Ненавижу только расистов и негров.     Do you know how sick that makes me feel to hear that discrimination is ok? THATS PATHETIC!   Since you don't speak Russian, you didn't read my last reply. I wasn't talking seriously, It was just a joke, may be unsuccessful.
> Really I simply don't care about gays until they advance their homosexuality for show. I am not being too happy, than my 4-years-old son ask me a question like this after watching TV: "Dad, why this man is so funny?"

 Oh! Ok, then I compleatly understand. Wait how come it says you live in Russia, but you dont know Russian? And I dont understand what you mean by this: "Dad, why this man is so funny?" Like, is it... I dont get it...

----------


## iamjames

> Originally Posted by iamjames        Originally Posted by Basil77  Discrimination can be a great thing sometimes! 
> А вообще шучу я так. Плевать мне по большому счёту на всяких г*вносексуалистов. Я вообще добрый, белый и пушистый. Ненавижу только расистов и негров.     Do you know how sick that makes me feel to hear that discrimination is ok? THATS PATHETIC!   Since you don't speak Russian, you didn't read my last reply. I wasn't talking seriously, It was just a joke, may be unsuccessful.
> Really I simply don't care about gays until they advance their homosexuality for show. I am not being too happy, than my 4-years-old son ask me a question like this after watching TV: "Dad, why this man is so funny?"

 Oh! Ok, then I compleatly understand. Wait how come it says you live in Russia, but you dont know Russian? And I dont understand what you mean by this: "Dad, why this man is so funny?" Like, is it... I dont get it...

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> "Dad, why this man is so funny?"

 Dad, why is this man so funny?

----------


## Basil77

> Oh! Ok, then I compleatly understand. Wait how come it says you live in Russia, but you dont know Russian? And I dont understand what you mean by this: "Dad, why this man is so funny?" Like, is it... I dont get it...

 It's my poor English. *sigh*  ::  Of course I speak Russian!  ::  I'll tell you more - I don't speak any other language (exept Russian materniy may be  ::  ). I meant that you didn't understand the part of my post, written in Russian, so I tried to explain my point in English, in very bad one though  ::  .

----------


## Оля

> And I dont understand what you mean by this: "Dad, why this man is so funny?"

 Even *I* did understand it!   ::

----------


## Basil77

> And I dont understand what you mean by this: "Dad, why this man is so funny?"
> 			
> 		  Even *I* did understand it!

 She is right, I made a mistake in this sentence.  ::

----------


## basurero

> Гомосексуализм -- это противоречие природе. То есть взаимоотношение полов -- это естественный закон, и идти против него -- значит идти против человечества.  Гомосексуализм хорошо бы объявить уголовным преступлением (как это было когда-то в СССР). 
> Лезбиянство я не считаю за противоречие природе, так как там отсутствует половой акт.

 Не может быть двойного критерия... Лесбиянки и гомосексуалисты одно и тоже. 
Кстати, слово "гомосексуалист" относится только к мужчинам?    

> Всё не так. Исторически первым в природе возник бесполый способ размножения. Разделение на два пола возникло как результат эволюции, как более прогрессивный способ. Почему не все дружно перешли на гетеро - люди пока не понимают. А раз не понимают - не стоит делать жёсткие выводы. Вот недавно расшифровали геном человека. Пусть учёные поищут. Может чего и найдут.

 Как можно сравнивать людей с одноклеточными микроорганизмами?  
В течении нескольких миллиардов лет, эволюция приносит большие изменения. 
В гомосексуализме нет никакой выгоды для человечества. Они не могут рождать детей, и это противоречит природным инстинктам всех организмов.

----------


## gRomoZeka

> Кстати, слово "гомосексуалист" относится только к мужчинам?

 Да.

----------


## basurero

> Originally Posted by iamjames  Oh! Ok, then I compleatly understand. Wait how come it says you live in Russia, but you dont know Russian? And I dont understand what you mean by this: "Dad, why this man is so funny?" Like, is it... I dont get it...   It's my poor English. *sigh*  Of course I speak Russian!  I'll tell you more - I don't speak any other language (except Russian maternily may be  ). I meant that you didn't understand the part of my post_ written in Russian, so I tried to explain my point in English, in very bad English though  .

----------


## Propp

> Всё не так. Исторически первым в природе возник бесполый способ размножения. Разделение на два пола возникло как результат эволюции, как более прогрессивный способ. Почему не все дружно перешли на гетеро - люди пока не понимают. А раз не понимают - не стоит делать жёсткие выводы. Вот недавно расшифровали геном человека. Пусть учёные поищут. Может чего и найдут. 
> В гомосексуализме нет никакой выгоды для человечества. Они не могут рождать детей, и это противоречит природным инстинктам всех организмов.

 Природе прежде всего не противоречит то, что существует в реальности. Вот если кирпич подбросить вверх и он, вместо того, чтобы упасть, полетит вверх дальше, то это да, противоречит законам. А то, что свой половой орган кто-то суёт не туда, куда кажется нужным другому, так это ещё не противоречие "законам природы". Вообще природе пофигу на всякие там придуманные нами "законы". В природе один важный закон -- не "зачем", а "почему, по какой причине". Если бы всё в природе было с какой-то целью, то вся биохимия живых существ была бы иной. Так сказать, более "точечной" и осмысленной, что ли. А так многие биохимические процессы проходят на угад, как фишка ляжет. Миллионы спор развеиваются ветром и только несколько из них попадают на благоприятную почву, где вырастают грибы. То же с семенами растений. И с биохимическими веществами, вырабатываемыми внутри организма. Они посредством крови распространяются по всему организму и лишь малый процент случайно попадает туда, куда надо этому веществу попасть в данный момент. Ну и т.д. А говорить о том, что совать свой половой отросток не туда это противоречит законам природы -- это всё равно, что сидеть на кухне за бутылкой водки и п...еть о политике и экономике, закончив при этом неполные восемь классов. Биология, б..я, говорите? Вы хоть знаете чем эукариоты от прокариотов отличаются, а туда же, биологи хреновы. А психологические факторы в расчёт принимали? А социальные роли и их диферсификация или унификация в истории человечества? А распределение ролей в социуме? А импринтинг в качестве одной из моделей формирования поведения? А то, что вид следует рассматривать не по отдельной особи и даже не по двум разнополым, а как совокупность "генного пула" отдельных популяций? А социальная эволюция в противовес эволюции физиологической? И т. д. и т. п.Я тоже, кстати, этого почти не хрена не знаю, но я и не навязываю своего мнения.
Так что, "Сидите и слушайте ваши "Валенки", уважаемый Иван Иванович".

----------


## basurero

Ну да, вот почему я всегда ненавидел биологию.... Слишком много неопределяемой ерунды....  ::   
Я предпочитаю точность математики.  :P

----------


## Оля

> Не может быть двойного критерия... Лесбиянки и гомосексуалисты - одно и то _ же. 
> Кстати, слово "гомосексуалист" относится только к мужчинам?  
> Как можно сравнивать людей с одноклеточными микроорганизмами?  
> В течении нескольких миллиардов лет_ эволюция приносит большие изменения. 
> В гомосексуализме нет никакой выгоды для человечества. Они не могут рожать детей, и это противоречит природным инстинктам всех организмов.

 тоже (также) = too, also
то же (одно и то же, то же самое) = the same

----------


## Юрка

> ...гей и женился на мальчиком (можно в Норвегии). Через время он изменил своего супругу и спал с женщиной. У неё родился ребёнок, но так как она наркоманка, этот гей борился в судах и выиграл опеку для ребёнка. Его супруг простил его и теперь снова живут вместе... с ребёнком... его собственный ребёнок.

 Интуиция мне подсказывает, что этот голубь - мерзавчик. Использовал в личных целях девушку, у которой и без него масса проблем.

----------


## Юрка

> В гомосексуализме нет никакой выгоды для человечества. Они не могут рождать детей, и это противоречит природным инстинктам всех организмов.

 Но матушка-природа упорно сохраняет это явление. Не думаю, что она дурнее нас всех.

----------


## Юрка

> По-моему, сексуальность должна быть частное дело, то есть всякие сексуальные поступки (не включая обътие и держание за руки) должны быть публично запрещены! Я чувствую отвращение когда вижу людей практически занимаясь сеском в парке рядом с моим университетом!

 Предлагаю запретить поцелуи в публичных местах. Ничего хорошего от них не бывает.

----------


## Юрка

> А женщины тоже вроде люди чувствительные, с тонкой эмоциональной организацией. Но думаешь, матери не бьют детей? Бьют еще как.

 Нет родимее дружка, чем родная матушка...

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Не может быть двойного критерия... Лесбиянки и гомосексуалисты одно и тоже.  
> Кстати, слово "гомосексуалист" относится только к мужчинам?

 Не совсем. Лесбийская любовь не подразумевает полового акта. Это просто ласки. А гомосексуализм подразумевает мужеложство. Видишь, для гомосексуализма есть слово "мужеложство", а для лесбиянства нет. То есть "женоложство" отсутствует, ибо отсутствует половой акт. 
Женщины созданы для ласки, мужчины созданы для охраны женщин и их обеспечения. Поэтому ласки мужчин смотрятся, мягко говоря, неестественно, потому и отвращают и вызывают неприязнь. Ласки женщин -- нет. В мужчинах красота опирается на возможность выживать: сильное тело, волевые черты лица. В женщине красота направлена на привлечение мужчин, поэтому на них приятно смотреть  ::   
Ну, по-моему так вот  ::

----------


## Ramil

> Не может быть двойного критерия... Лесбиянки и гомосексуалисты одно и тоже.  
> Кстати, слово "гомосексуалист" относится только к мужчинам?
> 			
> 		  Не совсем. Лесбийская любовь не подразумевает полового акта. Это просто ласки. А гомосексуализм подразумевает мужеложство. Видишь, для гомосексуализма есть слово "мужеложство", а для лесбиянства нет. То есть "женоложство" отсутствует, ибо отсутствует половой акт.

 Так что есть половой акт? Дай своё определение?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Это когда генитальный контакт происходит (введение "инструмента").

----------


## Юрка

> Женщины созданы для ласки

 Это они сами научились, чтобы кусочек мамонта выпросить. Хитрые такие...  

> мужчины созданы для охраны женщин и их обеспечения.

 Чего-чего ? Я не согласен !  

> В женщине красота направлена на привлечение мужчин

 Мужчин привлекают пропорции, говорящие о способности продолжать род. Отсюда 90х60х90.

----------


## Оля

> Женщины созданы для ласки, мужчины созданы для охраны женщин и их обеспечения. Поэтому ласки мужчин смотрятся, мягко говоря, неестественно, потому и отвращают и вызывают неприязнь. Ласки женщин -- нет. В мужчинах красота опирается на возможность выживать: сильное тело, волевые черты лица. В женщине красота направлена на привлечение мужчин, поэтому на них приятно смотреть   
> Ну, по-моему так вот

 Это просто твоя _чисто мужская_ позиция.   ::   
И "красота" мужчин бывает очень разной. Я, например, не балдею от "сильного тела и волевых черт лица".

----------


## Оля

[quote=Юрка] 

> А женщины тоже вроде люди чувствительные, с тонкой эмоциональной организацией. Но думаешь, матери не бьют детей? Бьют еще как.

 Нет родимее дружка, чем родная матушка...[/quote:163p7ykj]
Ну это если кто мазохист, то пожалуйста.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Мужчин привлекают пропорции, говорящие о способности продолжать род. Отсюда 90х60х90.

 А лицо?   

> И "красота" мужчин бывает очень разной. Я, например, не балдею от "сильного тела и волевых черт лица".

 А почему? O_o Я, конечно, понимаю, "главное душа" и всё такое. Но мужчина должен выглядить по-мужски!

----------


## Юрка

> Мужчин привлекают пропорции, говорящие о способности продолжать род. Отсюда 90х60х90.
> 			
> 		  А лицо?

 С лица воду не пить (народная мудрость).

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Чего?

----------


## Юрка

> Но мужчина должен выглядить по-мужски!

 То есть с отложением жиров не на бёдрах (это мешает бегать), а на животе и с широким носом (нос помогает дыханию на охоте).

----------


## Remyisme

> Это когда генитальный контакт происходит (введение "инструмента").

 Вовсе нет, это вы просто мужчина так вы думаете что контакта без члена не может быть но это совсем не значит что у лесбиянок нет акта он очень даже есть.

----------


## Юрка

> И "красота" мужчин бывает очень разной. Я, например, не балдею от "сильного тела и волевых черт лица".

 Вот и я говорю, главное уметь быстро бегать и прятаться. Нам понты не нужны.

----------


## Ramil

> Это когда генитальный контакт происходит (введение "инструмента").

 Даже между мужчиной и женщиной может произойти половой акт без собственно "проникновения". 
Женщины тоже затейницы по этой части ещё те. Кстати и "контакт" половых органов (извините за натуральность описания) у них тоже может происходить.
Пардон, а оральный секс ты к половому акту не относишь? Там собственно "генитального контакта" вообще нет. 
Так что твое определение вовсе не исчерпывающее. И половой акт между двумя женщинами тоже вполне может иметь место.

----------


## Оля

> И "красота" мужчин бывает очень разной. Я, например, не балдею от "сильного тела и волевых черт лица".
> 			
> 		  А почему? O_o Я, конечно, понимаю, "главное душа" и всё такое. Но мужчина должен выглядить по-мужски!

 Да причем здесь "главное душа и всё такое" и прочее бла-бла-бла! Просто мужчина может быть интересным не только если у него СИЛЬНОЕ ТЕЛО и ВОЛЕВЫЕ ЧЕРТЫ ЛИЦА (обе фразы вообще звучат как штамп!)
"Выглядеть по-мужски" - это ну ооооочень растяжимое понятие.

----------


## Basil77

> Не может быть двойного критерия... Лесбиянки и гомосексуалисты одно и тоже.  
> Кстати, слово "гомосексуалист" относится только к мужчинам?
> 			
> 		  Не совсем. Лесбийская любовь не подразумевает полового акта. Это просто ласки. А гомосексуализм подразумевает мужеложство. Видишь, для гомосексуализма есть слово "мужеложство", а для лесбиянства нет. То есть "женоложство" отсутствует, ибо отсутствует половой акт.

 Слова "женоложество" не существует по совершенно другим причинам. Слово "мужеложество", в отличие от сравнительно недавно заимствованного слова "гомосексуализм", очень древнее - я думаю оно появилось не позже, чем первый перевод библии на древнеславянский. Означает "возлежание с мужем" (в смысле мужчиной). Слово "женоложество" просто не могло появиться при патриархальной морали. Женщина тогда рассматривалась только как сексуальный объект, никто её в качестве субъекта сексуальных действий даже не мог вообразить. Вспомнить хотя бы библейские заповеди: "Не возжелай жены ближнего своего". Почему нет специальной заповеди для женщин: "Не возжелай мужа ближней своей"?  ::  А если рассматривать сексуальные действия мужчины по отношению к женщине, то для этого специального слова не требовалось, т.к. "возлежать" и так подразумевало "возлежать с женщиной". Когда же наше общество дошло до той стадии, когда хотя бы обсудить подобную ситуацию стало возможным, уже существовало заимствованное слово "лесбиянство" и необходимость в появлении слова "женоложество" отпала. Вот так, приблизительно, я себе всё это представляю.
А вообще, дамы и господа, куда-то мы забрели черезчур... этому топику самое место на каком-нибудь http://www.sexnarod.ru  ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Вовсе нет, это вы просто мужчина так вы думаете что контакта без члена не может быть но это совсем не значит что у лесбиянок нет акта он очень даже есть.

 Значит они его тщательно скрывают  ::    

> Пардон, а оральный секс ты к половому акту не относишь? Там собственно "генитального контакта" вообще нет.

 Нет, я не отношу его к половому акту. Я отношу его к действиям сексуального характера. Так же, как и "половой акт" лесбиянок.   

> Просто мужчина может быть интересным не только если у него СИЛЬНОЕ ТЕЛО и ВОЛЕВЫЕ ЧЕРТЫ ЛИЦА (обе фразы вообще звучат как штамп!)

 Это-то понятно, но встречают по одежке  ::  И если по одежке не очень, то и шансы "ума" становятся чем-то эфемерным ) Разве не бьется у тебя учащенно дыхание при виде культу... нет, они страшны как моя жизнь. При виде, ну... не знаю, знаешь, в сериалах показывают мужиков в спортзалах  ::  Накачанные руки, живот кубиками. Хотя вот одна моя знакомая уверяет, что у мужчины обязательно должен быть животик, иначе плохо.   

> Почему нет специальной заповеди для женщин: "Не возжелай мужа ближней своей"?

 Потому что мужчины сексуально активны и как правило они занимаются поиском партнерши, а не наоборот.  ::

----------


## Оля

> Разве не бьется у тебя учащенно дыхание при виде культу... нет, они страшны как моя жизнь.

 Нет, на меня они не действуют. Да, страшны   ::     

> При виде, ну... не знаю, знаешь, в сериалах показывают мужиков в спортзалах  Накачанные руки, живот кубиками.

 Ну не люблю я мускулы.   

> Хотя вот одна моя знакомая уверяет, что у мужчины обязательно должен быть животик, иначе плохо.

 Теперь у тебя две таких знакомых   ::   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

*Оля*, ну ты просто уникум   ::

----------


## Оля

Да... их бин   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

А это называется: "Ты мальчик или девочка? А я еще не определился".

----------


## Basil77

[quote=Оля] 

> Хотя вот одна моя знакомая уверяет, что у мужчины обязательно должен быть животик, иначе плохо.

 Теперь у тебя две таких знакомых   ::   :: [/quote:1uviqnnw]
Эх, почему мне такие знакомые никогда не встречались?  ::

----------


## Basil77

> А это называется: "Ты мальчик или девочка? А я еще не определился".

 Юнисекс, мать иху так! извиняюсь   ::

----------


## Оля

Ну вообще-то на фотке есть четкие очертания... ээ.. женских признаков.   ::

----------


## Yazeed

Я не возражаю геев, и не понимаю разные рассуждения против них. Возможно гомоксуальность и необычна, но она все-таки не болезнь.  Что касается сексуального предпочтения, это ничьё дело и никогда не должно быть так.  Мы ведь живём в свободных обществах, и эти самые "геи"  имеют право делать то, что они хотят, потому что они такие же волные жить по своим желаниям, как и мы, и пусть себе живут. 
Но то, чего я против, это легализовать усыновление для геев.  Было бы странно ребенкам жить с двумя оцами или двумя матерями.   ::

----------


## Оля

> Я не возражаю против геев, и не понимаю разных рассуждений против них. Возможно, гомосексуальность и необычна, но она все-таки не болезнь. Что касается сексуального предпочтения, это ничьё дело и никогда не должно быть так.  Мы ведь живём в свободном обществе, и эти самые "геи"  имеют право делать то, что они хотят, потому что они так_ же вольны_ жить по своим желаниям, как и мы, и пусть себе живут. 
> Но то, против чего я выступаю, это легализация усыновления _ детей геями. Было бы странно детям жить с двумя отцами или двумя матерями.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> Ну вообще-то на фотке есть четкие очертания... ээ.. женских признаков.

 Ага, только много ли женственности в таком экземпляре?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

> Это когда генитальный контакт происходит (введение "инструмента").

 значит у женщин нет "инструментов"? а оральный не считается?

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Оральный -- это действия сексуального характера, а не половой акт  ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Значит ты считаешь, что Билл Клинтон был прав?   ::   
"I didn't have sex with that woman"!

----------


## Vincent Tailors

В данном случае, при такой формулировке -- да.

----------


## Юрка

> Я не возражаю геев... пусть себе живут.
> Но то, чего я против, это легализовать усыновление для геев.

 +1

----------


## Remyisme

> Оральный -- это действия сексуального характера, а не половой акт

 that reminds me about one quote from some black american movie: "I didn't f*ck her, she just gave me head!"

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Ну вообще-то это действительно правильная формулировка  ::  Даже с точки зрения определения "половой акт".

----------


## Basil77

> Originally Posted by Vincent Tailors  Оральный -- это действия сексуального характера, а не половой акт    that reminds me about one quote from some black american movie: "I didn't f*ck her, she just gave me head!"

 Вспомнился анекдот: _- Это было заказное изнасилование!
- Почему Вы так решили?
- Было произведено контрольное изнасилование в голову!_

----------


## charlestonian

Y'all are sick puppies  ::

----------


## Basil77

> Y'all are sick puppies

 Do you think that all this rubbish written above is serious?  ::   ::

----------


## capecoddah

Deal with it... It's been around for ever and will be around forever more...
Provincetown, Massachusetts is nearby, a sleepy fishing community of about 3,600 people this time of year. In the summer about 35,000, mostly gay people. (A lot of Bulgarian students work there now) The place is a trip! I go once or twice a summer. Where else can you see "Drag Karioke" or the midnight drag races (men racing down the street dressed like women)? I love sitting in a sidewalk cafe dowing a few brews people watching. Tourists walk by, middle-aged husbands holding hands with their wives, they probably haven't done that in years.  ::  I could be called a "breeder" and file hate-crime charges! "Queer-Eye for the Straight-Guy" (5 gay guys give a straight guy clues about looking decent and fix up his house so the man can impress his woman) is got to be one of the funniest programs on TV... HAH! TV!!! GET IT? TV = transvestite!  ::    
Edit: lisping (lithping) in Russian? 
Get over it, if everybody that was gay yurned purple for a day, would be suprized, some estimates are as high as 10% of the population. My bum says "exit only"  ::

----------


## basurero

> Потому что мужчины сексуально активны и как правило они занимаются поиском партнерши, а не наоборот.

 Это неправда. Я знаю по опыту.   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

There is an exception in every rule  ::

----------


## adoc

Apparently, some men in this thread do know what a good looking man is.  Hmmm, got me thinking   ::     ::

----------


## Basil77

...

----------


## adoc

I do not dare to elaborate but the words "latent" and "closet" come to mind   ::

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> You hint on someone concrete?

 Нет, бетон не надо  ::  определенный -- certain  ::

----------


## Basil77

Thanx.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Ну я точно не уверен, но моя учительница говорила, что concrete -- это бетонный и всё. То есть его не употребляют в смысле "точный", "определенный", а употребляют, типа "certain, in specific, in particular".

----------


## Basil77

> Ну я точно не уверен, но моя учительница говорила, что concrete -- это бетонный и всё. То есть его не употребляют в смысле "точный", "определенный", а употребляют, типа "certain, in specific, in particular".

 Я теперь тоже вспомнил, что мне нечто подобное когда-то говорили на уроках английского... Но это было так давно...  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Ну я точно не уверен, но моя учительница говорила, что concrete -- это бетонный и всё. То есть его не употребляют в смысле "точный", "определенный", а употребляют, типа "certain, in specific, in particular".

 According to the Macmillan Dictionary:
concrete - 1. made of concrete
                2. based on facts and information
-Do you have any concrete evidence to support these allegations?
-Let me give you a concrete example of what I mean.
                2a. practical
-Some fairly concrete proposals were put forward during the meeting. 
As you can see, Basil77 was right when he used the word concrete to mean конкретный, определенный in English.  
Vincent Tailors, if your teacher ever told you that 'concrete' is not used to mean 'based on facts', she was deeply mistaken. Give her a call one day and inform her of this discovery.

----------


## ReDSanchous

I've given some thought to this and have come to the conclusion that your teacher was right. Honetsly, I misread your post. I thought that you wrote that your teacher denied the second meaning (=specific). sorry

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Угу, у тебя в последнем посте по-моему с временами не всё гладко... Там где I thought... Согласование вроде нарушается.

----------


## Basil77

Ну ёпт...

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Да не у тебя  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Угу, у тебя в последнем посте по-моему с временами не всё гладко... Там где I thought... Согласование вроде нарушается.

 You might be right, although I personally think my sentence is fine. *starts to wait for a native English speaker's comment*. Thanks anyway!  :P

----------


## scotcher

You don't "hint on", you "hint at" (unless it's some Americanism I've never stumbled across), and all that "concrete" could mean in this context is "real", which makes little sense.

----------


## ReDSanchous

> You don't "hint on", you "hint at" (unless it's some Americanism I've never stumbled across), and all that "concrete" could mean in this context is "real", which makes little sense.

 How about my sentence? Which of us (me or VT) is right?

----------


## Moryachka

Native English-speaker to the rescue!   ::   
First - ReDSanchous and Vincent Tailors are more-or-less right about "concrete".  The dictionary examples are correct, there is that second meaning.  But you can't say "someone certain".  For that sentence you'd have to say something like "did you have someone *specific* in mind"? or "anyone in *particular*?"   
For the problem of tenses - I'm not an English teacher, but it sounds right to me.   

> I thought you *meant* that that your teacher denied the second meaning.

 Я думал что твоя учительница отрицает второе значение. - правильно, да?   
Это только в вашем сумасбродном языке времени не согласуются.   ::  
Edit: it's "hint at"

----------


## ReDSanchous

> Native English-speaker to the rescue!    
> First - ReDSanchous and Vincent Tailors are more-or-less right about "concrete".  The dictionary examples are correct, there is that second meaning.  But you can't say "someone certain".  For that sentence you'd have to say something like "did you have someone *specific* in mind"? or "anyone in *particular*?"   
> For the problem of tenses - I'm not an English teacher, but it sounds right to me.        Originally Posted by ReDSanchous  I thought you *meant* that that your teacher denied the second meaning.   Я думал что твоя учительница отрицает второе значение. - правильно, да?   
> Это только в вашем сумасбродном языке времени не согласуются.   
> Edit: it's "hint at"

 Hello Moryachka, 
Thank you for your help! It's greatly appreciated. Is 'wrote' wrong in my sentence or does it simply sound unnatural?   

> Я думал что твоя учительница отрицает второе значение. - правильно, да?

 What I meant in Russian was:
Я думал, что ты написал, что твоя учительница отрицает второе значение.  
Your sentence is fine but it's not exactly what I meant because it does not contain the bit 'you wrote'.

----------


## Moryachka

> Is 'wrote' wrong in my sentence or does it simply sound unnatural? 
> Your sentence is fine but it's not exactly what I meant because it does not contain the bit 'you wrote'.

 I'm sorry!  I don't know if it's technically wrong, it just sounded funny to me.  Now that I think about it, it's probably fine.

----------


## basurero

> I thought that you wrote that your teacher denied the second meaning

 This sentence? It's perfectly normal.

----------


## Оля

> Это только в вашем сумасбродном языке времена не согласуются.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> This sentence? It's perfectly normal.

 Блин, почему? 
I thought -- past tense, If we replaced it with
"I think you wrote" -- it'd be fine, right?
And if I thought you wrote, it must be I thought you had written? 
Because if an action in the past occured after another action in the past, the latter must be past perfect and the former must be in past simple. Kind of. Right? Sequence of tenses. 
"Hardly had he entered the room, he heard someone's voice"
Не так же:
Hardly he entered the room, he heard someone's voice".

----------


## Moryachka

I'd thought and thought about exactly that but couldn't make up my mind.  ::  Hey - gimme a minute, I'll go to the library and find a grammar textbook.  Постараюсь.

----------


## Оля

> Это только в вашем сумасбродном языке времена не согласуются.

 Кстати, времена не согласуются не только в русском. Еще в немецком, например.

----------


## Moryachka

[quote="Vincent Tailors"]
Because if an action in the past occured after another action in the past, the latter must be past perfect and the former must be in past simple. Kind of. Right? Sequence of tenses.[quote] 
Bсе верно. Кажется я многие тонкости английского давно забыла.  ::   
Four textbooks later and... 
"I thought that you had written such-and-such" is correct.  Past perfect, if I'm not mistaken. An action in the past (had written) completed before another (thought) which was also completed in the past.  Rrrgh.  Now I remember why I hated grammar so much.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

Oh, thank you, Moryachka  :: .  
Basurero? You seem to have quite the opposite opinion?

----------


## basurero

> Oh, thank you, Moryachka .  
> Basurero? You seem to have quite the opposite opinion?

 Hmm, I don't believe it is wrong. 
Take the verb "to say" instead of "to write" and you have: 
"I thought you said that your teacher denied the second meaning" - Sounds perfectly normal 
On the other hand... 
"I thought that you had said that your teacher denied the second meaning" - Sounds terrible, no one would ever say that. 
Maybe it has something to do with the fact that "I thought" is not really referring to the past in this case, but rather expresses uncertainty. "I think you wrote that your teacher denied the second meaning" has different connotations. "Thought" in this case is really referring to the present so your not really comparing between two events... eg 
I thought you entered the room at 5. 
I thought you ate at John's. 
But 
I thought that you had already entered the room when Jane arrived. (comparing two past events)    

> "Hardly had he entered the room, when he heard someone's voice"

 Anyway, I don't know much about grammar, only what sounds right. So maybe it is technically incorrect, but to me it sounds perfectly normal.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

> "I thought you said that your teacher denied the second meaning"

 Let's shift the tenses.
"I think you say" -- Я думаю, ты говоришь то-то и то-то
I thought you said -- Я думал, ты говорил/сказал то-то и то-то
See?
I think you said -- Я думаю, ты сказал
I thought you'd said -- Я думал, ты сказал 
Maybe it's better to not pronounce it "you had said" for it will be longer. And if we shortened it to "you'd said" it'd sound normal? What do you think?

----------


## ReDSanchous

> "I thought you said that your teacher denied the second meaning"
> 			
> 		  Let's shift the tenses.
> "I think you say" -- Я думаю, ты говоришь то-то и то-то
> I thought you said -- Я думал, ты говорил/сказал то-то и то-то
> See?
> I think you said -- Я думаю, ты сказал
> I thought you'd said -- Я думал, ты сказал 
> Maybe it's better to not pronounce it "you had said" for it will be longer. And if we shortened it to "you'd said" it'd sound normal? What do you think?

 Vincent Tailors, I don't think it's necessary to worry so much over all this. RElax. I see that you want to understand why my use of the tenses is correct in that sentence but you don't seem to understand that grammar books don't always apply in real life. If your ultimate goal is to have a perfect command of Enlgish grammar, then there's probably a desperate need for you to pay so much attention to why you can or cannot say this or that in a particular situation. However, if your aim is to master the language that is used in everyday life, all you've got to do is simply remember that native speakers consider that usage of the tenses correct.   I can give you the following example - I sometimes stumble across topics on this forum dealing with Russian grammar and I find that the way I've been using the grammatical rule under discussion all my life is actually wrong. But I won't stop using it that way - at least, in everyday situations. Unless it's something  serious or important for me personally.  
It's like arguing over whether the sentence "I better go home" is ok. Again, you can say that grammar books _oblige_ you to use 'had' or its shortened form ' 'd ' in that sentence.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

RedSanchous, I suppose you're right, but my ultimate goal is:  

> to have a perfect command of Enlgish grammar,

  ::

----------


## ReDSanchous

> RedSanchous, I suppose you're right, but my ultimate goal is:    
> 			
> 				to have a perfect command of Enlgish grammar,

 So is mine except that it is my second ultimate goal. LEt's suppose that it's possible to have two _ultimate_ goals.

----------


## Vincent Tailors

English, German, French, Spanish and Japanese in distant future.

----------


## TATY

Burn them all.

----------

